# More Hobbiton Herps



## JasonL (Nov 21, 2009)

A few pics of a couple of herps we found last night... we again saw dozens and dozens of U. milii and quite a few D. vittatus as well, and a host of various other critters worth the walk, but only two got the camera out of the bag....so here they are..... 
A Hobbiton Carpet Snake...


























and a Pygopus lepidopodus shireii








The flap footed was a large female, 100% original tail and was in great shape...... other than the prolaps hanging from her cloaca....


----------



## jordo (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice pics! Is that hair on the lepidos flaps?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, that one of the differences with the shireii sub species, they are also 1/4 of the size of normal ones


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice Hobbiton Carpet Snake...
hey Jason does the burtons ever squeal? 
I have never heard it ...but a lady claims she had one and it was squealing ..as I dont know much about the legies and have only ever seen a burtons doing a mad dash underneath a log ..cant comment ..so thought I would ask wether this is true or not ..she swears it was squealing at her with its mouth open ,when she disturbed it in her garden ...


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 21, 2009)

Cracking photos of the diamond! Well, they're all great pics actually. Nice find. 
Would have been a good night for it, after the heat & humidity yesterday.


----------



## zulu (Nov 21, 2009)

*re More*

Well done mate,some pics worth keeping!


----------



## Duke (Nov 21, 2009)

Damn it was such a great night to head out last night. I was so tempted to go for a walk at 2am when I finished work. It was still really warm at that time.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 21, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Nice Hobbiton Carpet Snake...
> hey Jason does the burtons ever squeal?
> I have never heard it ...but a lady claims she had one and it was squealing ..as I dont know much about the legies and have only ever seen a burtons doing a mad dash underneath a log ..cant comment ..so thought I would ask wether this is true or not ..she swears it was squealing at her with its mouth open ,when she disturbed it in her garden ...



It's a Scaley foot, not a Burtons, but all Pygopids have voice boxes just like geckos... they virtually are a gecko of a different shape.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 21, 2009)

I have found before, and again on this night that many things come out after it starts to cool down on those exptremely hot nights, though there were plenty of geckos throughout the whole night, the diamond wasn't foud till 1am and the Scaley at 1.30ish.... we had a late start after dinner at the Pub so all worked out well.


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice captures, Im guessing you were in the Royal, i was there on Tuesday and Wednesday found a far few reptiles during the two days i was there, found a Diamond too. Walk the Coast Track from Bundeena to Otford 26km's very nice walk going to do that again where soon. Will post pic' up soon.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 21, 2009)

That diamond is awesome.


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 21, 2009)

where abouts do you go herping if you dont mind me asking jason?

how longs the coast track take to walk Acrochordus? i know theres a lagoon at marley that sounds pretty cool, but have never been there. i do spend a fair bit of time at garie though.


----------



## krusty (Nov 21, 2009)

nice looking diamond.top find.


----------



## DDALDD (Nov 21, 2009)

Pics look great mate, nice shots of the Scaley. Well worth the walk.


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 21, 2009)

kidsheart said:


> where abouts do you go herping if you dont mind me asking jason?
> 
> how longs the coast track take to walk Acrochordus? i know theres a lagoon at marley that sounds pretty cool, but have never been there. i do spend a fair bit of time at garie though.


Well all up the from start to finish it is 26km's, thats from Bundeena to Otford, We Camped at North Era, we started walking at Bundeena at 11:30am and got to are campsite at around 6:00pm that's having stops to drink, eat take pictures....ect. Bundeena to North Era was a about 20km's, some people do the whole walk in one day. This is the herps we found in the two days i was there: 3 Cunninghams Skinks, 2 White's Skinks, 1 Yellow Faced Whip Snake, 1 Heath Monitor, 1 Jacky Dragon, 1 Diamond Python heaps of Water Dragons, Water Skinks, Copper Tailed Skinks. Got photos of everything except the Whip Snake it left the scence in less then 10 seconds.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## James..94 (Nov 21, 2009)

Great photos JasonL


----------



## Gecko75 (Nov 21, 2009)

very nice jason, love scaly foots, still havnt seen another since last year. hoping to see one tonight, its a real scorcher here! are the scaly foots common in royal? must have been a good night by the looks of it, no eastern small eyed snakes! or did you just not get the camera out for them?


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 21, 2009)

JasonL said:


> It's a Scaley foot, not a Burtons, but all Pygopids have voice boxes just like geckos... they virtually are a gecko of a different shape.


 I Know that wasnt a Burtons :lol::lol::lol:..just thought I would ask about the squealing..
So OK maybe what she heard was the Burtons afterall ...will let her know thanks


----------



## JasonL (Nov 21, 2009)

Gecko75 said:


> very nice jason, love scaly foots, still havnt seen another since last year. hoping to see one tonight, its a real scorcher here! are the scaly foots common in royal? must have been a good night by the looks of it, no eastern small eyed snakes! or did you just not get the camera out for them?



Yes Scaleys are very common, just hard to see some times.... they prefer it to be cooler than you may think, and occupy areas with lots of wolf spiders as thats their fav snack...


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 21, 2009)

Great pictures Jas,love the 4th see the rainbow effect on scales[ very nice ] actually first time ive heard of the Hobbiton Carpet lol .....MARK


----------



## Gecko75 (Nov 22, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Yes Scaleys are very common, just hard to see some times.... they prefer it to be cooler than you may think, and occupy areas with lots of wolf spiders as thats their fav snack...


 
oh ok, well tonight I just saw my second scalyfoot! shame it had a regenerated tail, they dont seem to like sitting still do they!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 23, 2009)

Gecko75 said:


> oh ok, well tonight I just saw my second scalyfoot! shame it had a regenerated tail, they dont seem to like sitting still do they!



Good stuff, no they don't sit still for long.. See anything else?


----------



## Gecko75 (Nov 23, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Good stuff, no they don't sit still for long.. See anything else?


 
PM sent


----------

